# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Some photos to share with fellow hobbyist

## alvinchan80

It has been awhile since I shared photos to fellow hobbyist..

Sorry if any of these shots are not taken well..

Happy shrimping..

KK hinomaru no entry
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349577162.185210.jpg

KK stripe blue base
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349577209.683887.jpg

Berried KK hinomaru no entry blue base
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349577258.117542.jpg

Juvenile KK extreme/full black
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349577310.350674.jpg

Blue bolt mama with a KK mosura juvenile beside
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349577384.649948.jpg

----------


## alvinchan80

CRS flowerhead colony
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349577959.550627.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349578008.433238.jpg

Berried mamas
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349578049.450714.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349578120.151016.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349578230.001005.jpg

----------


## cheetf

All not nice! Must cull into my tank. Hehehe....

----------


## alvinchan80

> All not nice! Must cull into my tank. Hehehe....


Haha.. I take that as a compliment right? Thanks!! :P

----------


## HeMan

> Haha.. I take that as a compliment right? Thanks!! :P


Cheetf is right, really not nice , must cull into my tank too

----------


## huizhong

so beautiful and well taken shots! more hino and mosura bkk shrimplets on the way!

----------


## billy83

Bro all the shrimps are beautiful... speechless....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 14litre

:Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 

power sia, although I don't know how to see the different grades, but your shrimps looked so class, definitely different from those that I see at the LFS.

I liked this species especially:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...8&d=1349578218
Is this a CRS also?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Cheetf is right, really not nice , must cull into my tank too


Haha.. If they are going to be culled, I let you know.. Lol..




> so beautiful and well taken shots! more hino and mosura bkk shrimplets on the way!


Thanks for your compliments.. Will be waiting for your photos too..




> Bro all the shrimps are beautiful... speechless....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks bro... Your set up should be in the progress too.. Haha




> power sia, although I don't know how to see the different grades, but your shrimps looked so class, definitely different from those that I see at the LFS.
> 
> I liked this species especially:
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...8&d=1349578218
> Is this a CRS also?


Thanks! That piece is a Wine Red.. Same family as CRS but they are different in looks..  :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

> Thanks! That piece is a Wine Red.. Same family as CRS but they are different in looks..


oh! even the name is so class. the transparency/translucent look on the red is  :Well done: .
I'll go and read up on it, not that I am going into it, just to learn more on these species.

does it come in other colour also, as in Wine Blue, Wine Yellow etc?

----------


## alvinchan80

> oh! even the name is so class. the transparency/translucent look on the red is .
> I'll go and read up on it, not that I am going into it, just to learn more on these species.
> 
> does it come in other colour also, as in Wine Blue, Wine Yellow etc?


Haha.. Actually that piece is not of good quality like what some breeders/keepers have..

Not that I know of.. Wine Red is the red variant.. King Kong is the black.. Blue bolt is the blue.. Golden/snowwhite is the white/yellow...

----------


## 14litre

> Haha.. Actually that piece is not of good quality like what some breeders/keepers have..
> 
> Not that I know of.. Wine Red is the red variant.. King Kong is the black.. Blue bolt is the blue.. Golden/snowwhite is the white/yellow...


Oh! I see. Now I understand the relation between these species now.

Thank you so much for the quick explanation, bro.  :Well done:

----------


## HeMan

Frankly speaking, your shrimps can send for competition.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Frankly speaking, your shrimps can send for competition.


There are many others better breeders/keepers out here in Singapore and everywhere else..  :Smile: 

But thanks..

----------


## reiner09

> There are many others better breeders/keepers out here in Singapore and everywhere else.. 
> 
> But thanks..



time to cull into my tank...hehe..

----------


## alvinchan80

Took a few photos last night with my camera.. They aren't that bad but I think I need more improvement on my photography skills and also breeding better shrimps..

Happy shrimping..

----------


## rolex

Very nice!! Thanks for sharing

----------


## 14litre

> Took a few photos last night with my camera.. They aren't that bad but I think I need more improvement on my photography skills and also breeding better shrimps..
> 
> Happy shrimping..


Very well taken already leh. What camera are you using, bro?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Very well taken already leh. What camera are you using, bro?


Canon 10D with 50mm macro lens..

Thanks...  :Smile:

----------


## billy83

bro, please stop poisoning me. I'm dying from shrimp poison soon...  :Smile:

----------


## bettafish

Your shrimps look amazing.. Thanks for sharing the photos!

----------


## Moses

Very nice shrimps bro! How i wish i have shrimps like yours.  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> bro, please stop poisoning me. I'm dying from shrimp poison soon...


Haha.. Don't worry, you will be fine.. Your set up coming up soon ya?




> Your shrimps look amazing.. Thanks for sharing the photos!


Thanks for your compliments...  :Smile: 




> Very nice shrimps bro! How i wish i have shrimps like yours.


Thanks bro... You can keep them too once your tank stabilize and you are confident & ready..  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

Previous went to take some group photos of my tank's inhabitants... Here to share more..  :Smile: 

All using iPhone camera since its a very impromptu 'situation' where I just snap..

Black King Kong tank/partition
(algae 'breeding' tank.. Haha)






Pure Black Line tank/partition
(another algae 'breeding' tank)




Blue Bolt with KK hinomaru


Happy shrimping..

----------


## huizhong

Very nice shrimps! Overcrowding!

----------


## alvinchan80

Two pretty berried mama came out for a stroll..


(Impromptu shot with iPhone camera)

----------


## Loudness

bad idea to come into this thread... more and more poison!

----------


## alvinchan80

> bad idea to come into this thread... more and more poison!


Not that bad la...  :Razz:

----------


## alvinchan80

A few more 'impromptu' shots which I just took..







Happy shrimping & have a good weekend..

----------


## alvinchan80

Another few shots which I have just taken (with iPhone camera *again* hehe)

----------


## alvinchan80

Nothing to do on a Saturday night...
'Camp' in front of my tanks to take photo..

Here to share some..








Happy shrimping..

----------


## Picayune

Nice shrimps and set up bro  :Very Happy:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice shrimps and set up bro


Thanks for compliments..  :Smile: 

Still learning and improving..

----------


## howie

Amazing setup! Definitely inspires me! Just curious... how much time do you spend maintaining the tanks in a week?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Amazing setup! Definitely inspires me! Just curious... how much time do you spend maintaining the tanks in a week?


Thank you..

I will spend about an hour every night (Monday ~ Friday) then weekend (Saturday ~ Sunday) maybe 2hrs...

Nothing much to maintain except feeding, water change, etc...

----------


## huizhong

I like to watch my shrimps but lazy to maintain

----------


## mukyo

Bro, purely shrimp or got fishes also?
I so noob. Buy yamato also take one wrong, got pincers and very aggresive. Hopefully my fishes ok  :Sad: 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro, purely shrimp or got fishes also?
> I so noob. Buy yamato also take one wrong, got pincers and very aggresive. Hopefully my fishes ok 
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Purely shrimps... I don't keep fishes with them now.. Used to keep oto but oto will 'slap' shrimps in their rush for food..

Yamato shouldn't have pincer.. But all shrimps have claws to pinch their food.. Yamato are more aggressive especially when it comes to food snatching.. No Yamato in my tanks as well, only Red Nose Shrimps for algae clearing..

----------


## mukyo

The rest of shrimps does not eat algae?
Whats the chance of keeping shrimps with small pleco. Like l183, 144, 129.
Reading yamato now i know all 4 seems to be male. ;(
Not that i can breed themm anyway. Didnot know it was near impossible to breed sobs...

I think will need to learn more from you.
Will be more patience waiting to confirm tank cycle first.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## alvinchan80

> The rest of shrimps does not eat algae?
> Whats the chance of keeping shrimps with small pleco. Like l183, 144, 129.
> Reading yamato now i know all 4 seems to be male. ;(
> Not that i can breed themm anyway. Didnot know it was near impossible to breed sobs...
> 
> I think will need to learn more from you.
> Will be more patience waiting to confirm tank cycle first.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Those shrimps I am keeping are not great algae eaters.. Hahaha... So I still need a few algae cleaning shrimps inside..

I did keep L183 with CRS before.. But sold it after awhile.. Sticking to an all shrimp tank instead..

Yamato breed in brackish water.. Did not try before I don't think I will try doing that.. Haha.. Same goes for Red Nose Shrimp, they breed in brackish water..

Feel free to ask in the forum, other shrimp keepers/breeders and myself will be glad to help if possible.. But please read the stickies first to know where you go wrong initially, lots of questions and answers are actually there..

Have fun.. Happy shrimping..  :Smile:

----------


## godprint

very nice leh alvin.

so envious.

----------


## alvinchan80

> very nice leh alvin.
> 
> so envious.


Thanks bro... Soon you will have too...  :Smile:

----------


## chansl

I saw your blog on other website ... So dammm cool !!! My dream house is always have a room that keep lots of tank and air con it .. I guess when i get married and have a house ... Shall do something like that .

----------


## alvinchan80

> I saw your blog on other website ... So dammm cool !!! My dream house is always have a room that keep lots of tank and air con it .. I guess when i get married and have a house ... Shall do something like that .


Thank you for viewing my blog..  :Smile: 

Too many tanks also must maintain.. Utilities also not cheap after everything.. Hahaha..

----------


## chansl

Admire your passion ... I think I will try to set up a BKK tank .. Then need to consult experts like you le .. Love your shrimps

----------


## alvinchan80

> Admire your passion ... I think I will try to set up a BKK tank .. Then need to consult experts like you le .. Love your shrimps


Thanks again...  :Smile: 

I am still learning in this wonderful hobby.. But I will share what I know.. If need to, can contact me..

----------


## mukyo

Been reading stickies. Seems like most of your shrimps have good grades.
I become more appreciating your shrimps now.
Keep us updated on that dark red breed. Really like it.

Quick question, in lfs which you guys take
a. Packet with berried moms
b. Packet with small shrimplets already born and swimming around in the plastic

----------


## alvinchan80

> Been reading stickies. Seems like most of your shrimps have good grades.
> I become more appreciating your shrimps now.
> Keep us updated on that dark red breed. Really like it.
> 
> Quick question, in lfs which you guys take
> a. Packet with berried moms
> b. Packet with small shrimplets already born and swimming around in the plastic


Have a good understanding before keeping these sensitive fellas.. 

Will be updating soon.. Just took some photos..  :Smile: 

About the questions you asking, I think you meant neocaridina shrimps (eg Fire Red, Yellow, etc).. Well, both have pros and cons.. But I think it's a risk for both.. Berried females might kick eggs and ended up with none.. Little shrimplets swimming around might not make it.. But it's a risk to you who buys them.. If I can choose, I will take the berried with eggs option.. Chances of shrimplets giving birth in your tank is higher then acclimatizing the already born shrimplets.. But this is only my views.. (Been awhile since I bought from LFS..  :Razz: )

----------


## alvinchan80

It's their nightly feeding in my tanks....











The best species of all which breed non stop.. Hahaha.. Seed shrimps...

----------


## mukyo

What do you call that plastic bottle with biomedia inside again? How does it work?
For those tank with noticeable algae already, will you ever clean it up.

Almost a week since my yamato bought. They seemed to own the tank. They even grab and refused me to clean up my leftover sinking pellets. Lol


TurtleTankv5.1 by mukyo, on Flickr
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## alvinchan80

> What do you call that plastic bottle with biomedia inside again? How does it work?
> For those tank with noticeable algae already, will you ever clean it up.
> 
> Almost a week since my yamato bought. They seemed to own the tank. They even grab and refused me to clean up my leftover sinking pellets. Lol
> "... thanks will always be given for helping me..."


The media in the plastic bottles are K1 moving media. They helps in cultivating bacteria on & inside them. For mine, its air-driven to create a moving up current for them to 'spin' inside the bottle. Bacteria grow in it and those bacteria that are dying will be knocked off due to the moving and knocking during the 'spinning'...

For my tanks, i dont clean up the algae unless its those that is covering the front glass. I let the algae grow.

As for yamato shrimps, i dont think they work.. hahaha... never had good experience with yamato because as they get used to the tank and your feeding, they will just be lazy and pick on only the food which you are feeding the rest of the faunas inside.. I will go for Red Nose Shrimps as they seems to be less aggressive, very hardworking too... My shrimps bully those Red Nose Shrimps i have in the tanks when it comes to food snatching... hahaha...

----------


## hongxia

That's a lot of snow white and golden seed shrimps！ You power!  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> That's a lot of snow white and golden seed shrimps！ You power!


Haha.. You meant the seed shrimps or the blue bolts?  :Razz:

----------


## hongxia

All, including seed shrimps! Ha ha.

----------


## starfox

very nice!

----------


## alvinchan80

> very nice!


Thanks for compliments...  :Smile:

----------


## starfox

i think i see one of your post with SS pipe right? Where to get it?

----------


## alvinchan80

> i think i see one of your post with SS pipe right? Where to get it?


That post with the SS pipe was an old thread.. Yes I have it (and still having it...)

Try to ask from bro avex30... He got it custom made for me...

----------


## argv1900

Just visited your blog, make me want to purchase more tanks !

----------


## alvinchan80

> Just visited your blog, make me want to purchase more tanks !


Thank you for visiting my blog...

I will consistently update there..  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

A female Blue Bolt...


She is with her 'friends'... Hahaha

----------


## goody992828

Very Solid piece... nice

----------


## alvinchan80

> Very Solid piece... nice


Thanks bro goody...  :Smile:

----------


## starfox

very nice! Wish i can have those =)

----------


## Toxotes

Beautiful shrimps, congratulations!

----------


## alvinchan80

> very nice! Wish i can have those =)


You will have all these if you want them.. Just make sure your tank stable and you are ready..  :Smile: 

Thank you...




> Beautiful shrimps, congratulations!


Thank you so much for the compliments...  :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

> A female Blue Bolt...


I like this picture, somehow the driftwood appeared as a tree trunk to me.  :Well done:  :Grin: 

btw, what are those tiny oval-ish white thingy? seed shrimps?

----------


## alvinchan80

> I like this picture, somehow the driftwood appeared as a tree trunk to me. 
> 
> btw, what are those tiny oval-ish white thingy? seed shrimps?


Thanks!!

Yup, they are seed shrimps... Overpopulating in the tank.. Haha..

----------


## 14litre

> Thanks!!
> 
> Yup, they are seed shrimps... Overpopulating in the tank.. Haha..


I see. Wow... that's really overpopulating sia.  :Grin:

----------


## mukyo

Bro Alvin,
Is bare tank a shrimp killer?


--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## Toxotes

> Is bare tank a shrimp killer?


Although the question wasn't addressed to me I will answer it as well. :Smile: 
I don't use any soil in my shrimp tanks and still don't have losses.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro Alvin,
> Is bare tank a shrimp killer?


I wouldn't say bare soil-less tank is a shrimp killer because I never tried before.. All the while I have been using soil and its the soil which buffer to the PH that I need.. But I do know there has been success in soil-less shrimp keeping and breeding overseas but locally maybe need hobbyist to sound themselves out..  :Smile: 




> Although the question wasn't addressed to me I will answer it as well.
> I don't use any soil in my shrimp tanks and still don't have losses.


That is good bro Toxotes, but what is the filtration you are using? And also if is it hard to pull down the PH of your tap water? Or you using 'processed' water like RO water?

I have always been curious with soil-less set up, but don't dare to try.. Haha..

----------


## cheetf

Soiless is workable but you have to figure out how to lower the PH and keep it that way. Singapore tap water is the ph 7-8 range.

----------


## Toxotes

My tapwater is pH 7.2 and very soft (gh 4). I have a big reservoir tank (300l) for water changes, where I "age" tapwater for a week ( I top it up after my weekly water changes). By then the pH drops to 6.8, this is what I use for a 10-20% change.
In my tanks I only use home-made air driven filters.

----------


## alvinchan80

> My tapwater is pH 7.2 and very soft (gh 4). I have a big reservoir tank (300l) for water changes, where I "age" tapwater for a week ( I top it up after my weekly water changes). By then the pH drops to 6.8, this is what I use for a 10-20% change.
> In my tanks I only use home-made air driven filters.


Your tap water is very similar to our tap water here..

I don't have soil-less set up so I make use of my soil to buffer the PH.. As for water change, I just use direct auto top up from RO water..

----------


## cheetf

> My tapwater is pH 7.2 and very soft (gh 4). I have a big reservoir tank (300l) for water changes, where I "age" tapwater for a week ( I top it up after my weekly water changes). By then the pH drops to 6.8, this is what I use for a 10-20% change.
> In my tanks I only use home-made air driven filters.


What makes your PH drop?

----------


## Toxotes

> What makes your PH drop?


Telling the truth I don't do anything with the water. The reservoir tank is empty, only a k20 filter runs there to stir the water.
The only thing I take care of is that I never empty this tank fully, I always keep at least 20% of the "old" water there.

----------


## alvinchan80

It's been awhile since I update...

Here we go...  :Smile: 













Happy shrimping....

----------


## Matt

Shrimps breeding well there bro!! Thumbs up!!  :Wink:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Shrimps breeding well there bro!! Thumbs up!!


Thanks bro!! Yours doing well too.. Hehe...

----------


## godprint

very pretty. keep it up.
remember what's most important in life

----------


## huizhong

very nice shrimps and pictures! drooling again...

----------


## alvinchan80

> very pretty. keep it up.
> remember what's most important in life


Thank you bro godprint~~ keep in touch~~




> very nice shrimps and pictures! drooling again...


Thanks bro huizhong~ soon you will have a huge battalion too~

----------


## alvinchan80

Taken some time in the midst of a busy day at night and took photos of these newly grown juveniles.. Really happy that I am growing them well and hope more of them will appear.. Haha..



And hope more of this quality will come out too..



Happy shrimping...

----------


## warrick75

Dear Alvin bro, thank you for all the sharings (and poisonings haha).

It is great that you are reaping the rewards for all your efforts and dedication.

Hopefully i will be able to keep some of these high quality shrimps too when i'm more experienced and confident.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Dear Alvin bro, thank you for all the sharings (and poisonings haha).
> 
> It is great that you are reaping the rewards for all your efforts and dedication.
> 
> Hopefully i will be able to keep some of these high quality shrimps too when i'm more experienced and confident.


no problem... thank you for your support and encouragements... will try to do better...

once you are confident of your set up.. there is no harm trying.. but of cause make sure that your set up is done proper first... =)

----------


## alvinchan80

Another update on a rainy Tuesday.. Here we go..

Blue bolt and KK Hinomaru/Mosura


Black King Kong


PBL


PRL


CRS - Flowerhead and their offspring

----------


## alvinchan80

Groups of babies to show...

----------


## Toxotes

Beautiful shrimps!


Küldve az én iPad-ről Tapatalk HD használatával

----------


## alvinchan80

> Beautiful shrimps!
> 
> 
> Küldve az én iPad-ről Tapatalk HD használatával


Thank you bro....  :Smile: 

Here is another shot..

Blue bolt mama came out for a stroll while others are feasting at the background...







Happy shrimping...

----------


## Toxotes

Wow! Really nice colour!

----------


## alvinchan80

To all shrimp keepers, I believe it's a habit to just sit in front of the tank and keep staring into it with eyes lurking at every corners of the tank looking for shrimplets or some unwanted pests..

This is a habit for me every night.. (And even wife used to say I look at shrimps more then her.. Hahaha..)

I was observing this adult blue bolt with a unique 'smiley' pattern on the head..



And all of a sudden, I noticed a tiny shrimplet appearing from its hiding place in the plant... It has a very unique head and body pattern...







It's still too small to confirm on the pattern but it has a very deep black head pattern and the body has a black stripe across its back... Somewhat like a reverse pinto pattern, instead of black body and white stripe, this little baby has white/blue body with black stripe..

Lets just hope that it grows up nicely and see a nice pattern on it..
Might be something new (I hope.. haha)

----------


## Noobz

Thanks for sharing picture of your beautiful shrimps bro.

----------


## Toxotes

:Laughing:  :Laughing: [QUOTE=alvinchan80;706894]And even wife used to say I look at shrimps more then her.. ..)

[QUOTE] :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Same thing here... My wife said I am spending too much time in my fish house...
I replied that at least I am with shrimp ladies, not with other ladies.  :Laughing:

----------


## alvinchan80

It has been quite some time since I have updated on shrimps photo.. Been busy with work and also last night just clean up the front panel of glass.. So here you go..

Now I shall update my Pure Black Line..
They are growing well..



One of my favorite female mama.. At the back with their F1 batches of shrimps growing big and strong..



Deep intense blue female mama which I am have in my tank.. She has been hiding and she gave birth to quite a number of little shrimplets recently...

Today, she is out for her walk again...


She is doing a little stretching and exercising.. Hahaha



And last but not least of the blue bolts today will be that weird little pattern shrimplet who have grown up a little bit more...



Happy shrimping...

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all...

----------


## mukyo

Damn nice blue there...
Noticed that your tank really less planted. This is better for shrimp is it bro?
Btw without chiller these shrimp wont survive is it?
Sonething like 27.5 avg temp

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## alvinchan80

> Damn nice blue there...
> Noticed that your tank really less planted. This is better for shrimp is it bro?
> Btw without chiller these shrimp wont survive is it?
> Sonething like 27.5 avg temp


Thanks for the compliments..  :Smile: 

For the density of plants/mosses, I think greatly depends on the shrimp keeper/breeder.. Some like to have big clumps of moss for shrimps to hide, others like bare tanks with minimal plants..
Having more plants might helps in reducing the nitrate levels though especially floating ones (but they are a pest.. Hahaha)

I won't advise to keep them in temperature higher then 26 deg Celsius.. Tanks without chiller have high fluctuating temperature which I believe is not good.. (Aircon rooms not included.. Haha) For me I am keeping them at a 24-26 range...

----------


## mukyo

Haha.. no chance for me then. 
Just be happy with my cherries and greenies.

Btw shrimps are night feeding right?
I feed every other day now. I hope thats ok.

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## alvinchan80

> Haha.. no chance for me then. 
> Just be happy with my cherries and greenies.
> 
> Btw shrimps are night feeding right?
> I feed every other day now. I hope thats ok.


Well, don't say that.. It's good to try out.. They are very nice to keep and I have learnt a lot..  :Smile: 

I am feeding my shrimps nightly because there are quite a few of them.. But of cause alternate day feeding or even once every 3 days is fine, just feed based on your shrimp population (or your feeling.. Haha)

----------


## gregyeoh

Nice shrimp! Where did you get them from?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice shrimp! Where did you get them from?


Thanks...

All these shown are bred in my tanks.. Their original parents from Taiwan..

 :Smile:

----------


## mukyo

Bro Alvin, so if minimum planting style only, what soil is better to use? Considering stability and all. 
I am guessing not ada amazonia. As they are quite humic contained.

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro Alvin, so if minimum planting style only, what soil is better to use? Considering stability and all. 
> I am guessing not ada amazonia. As they are quite humic contained.


Soil is up to individuals... I am using ADA New Amazonia soil.. Don't know if you consider mine as minimal planting..

----------


## mukyo

Bro, do you need to clean up all the molted skin?
Or is it actually considered as bonus calcium source  :Very Happy: 
--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro, do you need to clean up all the molted skin?
> Or is it actually considered as bonus calcium source


Morning... Normally I just leave it there.. Why need to remove? Haha... Anyway, they feed on it so its ok..

----------


## alvinchan80

My favorite KK.. Extreme (Full black) KK.. Growing up very well and looking good..

There are quite a number of berried females... Just waiting for their due dates now... Hope to see more shrimplets out soon..



2 berried mama shading themselves (hiding actually.. Haha)




This KK mosura is actually in the Blue Bolt partition... At last she is berried.. Lets hope I can see more KK mosura offspring in the coming birth... A long wait of 21-28 days...



Happy Shrimping...

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all.....

----------


## mukyo

Ya i saw that jetblack in one of your prev pics. Really cool.

Ok. So i wont bother with molted skin now.
 :Smile: 

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## mukyo

bro whats the yellow plate lowkeys thing again?

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## Jianyuan

Its the ammonia slab.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Its the ammonia slab.


It's an anti-ammonia slab.. Hahaha...

----------


## Jianyuan

Haha ops. My bad  :Razz:

----------


## mukyo

Not easy to google ammonia slab lol.
Where to find those? And how often you need to change?


--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## alvinchan80

> Not easy to google ammonia slab lol.
> Where to find those? And how often you need to change?


I gotten mine from Japan..

They should last about a year.. If you want, can let me know via pm.. I have extra pieces available..  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

Here wishing all had a Happy 2012 and a fantastic upcoming 2013..











Happy shrimping...

----------


## Fujisasuke

Inspiring photos, thanks for sharing!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Inspiring photos, thanks for sharing!


Thanks for compliments...  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

Here wishing everyone a Happy New Year of 2013!!

May all our wishes come true!! Family and friends in good health!! And lastly, our shrimps grow and do well in the coming years...

----------


## mukyo

Happy new year bro..!!!
May you and your shrimps prosper in 2013
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Glaze

Your shrimps very nice and solid colour! Thanks for sharing the photos.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Your shrimps very nice and solid colour! Thanks for sharing the photos.


Thanks for your compliments... Motivated me to take more photos.. Haha.. Will try to use my DSLR if possible..
(But iPhone is very convenient.. Hahaha)

----------


## alvinchan80

Further updates of the weird shrimp I have.. Haha..





Lastly, my blue bolts grazing..



Happy shrimping

----------


## huizhong

Great looking and growing up well!

----------


## alvinchan80

> Great looking and growing up well!


Thanks bro... Hehe...

----------


## alvinchan80

Can't get to sleep the night before... Went to my shrimp room and feel that it's been awhile since I took photos for my Pure Red Line.. So I went to grab my DSLR and started camping in front of the tank to snap photos.. iPhone always cannot portray the PRLs well due to the white balance.. Haha..

Here are a few photos to share.. Quality not that good and hope that after more selective breeding, I can have even better results... Enjoy..



'Nom nom nom' (munching away)




Need improve white....


Don't snatch my food...


One of my favorite...




'Bye bye'.....



Happy Shrimping~~

----------


## Fujisasuke

Nice! Hope to own something like these someday too haha

----------


## alvinchan80

These are taken by Mr Gabor Horvath (from Hungary) during his trip here to Singapore and visited me.. Not by me, so you see the difference in photo taking? Hehe.. Different style and settings..







This is a juvenile PBL...


Happy shrimping..

----------


## haywas_35

Can i visit your place too bro? Maybe, during Chinese New Year and then can get red packet ang pow shrimp....hehe

----------


## alvinchan80

> Can i visit your place too bro? Maybe, during Chinese New Year and then can get red packet ang pow shrimp....hehe


Sure... Just let me know.... But think you should be giving me angpow instead.. Hahahaha...

----------


## newlife

All beautiful specimen....
Drooling

----------


## alvinchan80

It has been awhile since these shrimps have been in their new environment.. And now they are BERRIED... Just waiting for their offsprings to be born..
Hoping they will be as pretty as their parents.. Hahaha..







These food has always been their favorite.. 
Like the results of it turning into powder for the little ones in the tank...





Happy Shrimping~~

----------


## Toxotes

Lovely shrimps, bro!  :Well done: 
Good luck with the offsprings, raise lots of them, so I could have some when next time I visit you! :Wink:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Lovely shrimps, bro! 
> Good luck with the offsprings, raise lots of them, so I could have some when next time I visit you!


Thanks bro...

Hope to see nice little ones soon in my new tank.. Haha..

Will be waiting for you to come visit again.. You might have a surprise... Hahaha..  :Razz:

----------


## g3rald

nice nice. thanks for sharing

----------


## alvinchan80

> nice nice. thanks for sharing


Thanks....  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

Here wishing all a Happy Lunar Chinese New Year to everyone.. May all your wishes come true in the year of the 'snake' and let this year be prosperous and fruitful to you..
祝大家新年快樂，萬事如意，心想事成，龍馬精神，年年有餘，財源廣進

----------


## alvinchan80

Before the Chinese New Year, a friend came by and helped to take photos of my shrimps for me.. Thank you so much Mr Tan..

Will be sharing each of the variants (types) slowly..

Here are the Pure Black Line shots..









This is a nice 'upskirt' shot.. Haha..


And lastly, a 'flying' one...


More to come later...

----------


## Shrimpicity

Love your PBL. Nice... Thick white

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toxotes

Alvin bro, your shrimps are just getting better!

----------


## alvinchan80

> Love your PBL. Nice... Thick white


Thanks bro... Need to slowly improve on certain characteristics.. Lots of learn and improve...





> Alvin bro, your shrimps are just getting better!


Thanks bro! Haha.. Hoping to do better and improve them better too.. Yours are looking great as well..

----------


## alvinchan80

Today will be putting up photos of Blue Bolts taken by my friend...

The juveniles' blue doesn't intensity before 1.0-1.2cm.. As it age, the blue gets more intense (this depends on water parameter as well as how well it has gotten used to your tank..).. Also depending greatly on the genes of the parental shrimp..









Blue Bolt with head pattern..




One of my 'deep blue' Blue Bolt mama..


Hope everyone like these photos of my Blue Bolts..

Other photos will be posted shortly..

Happy Shrimping...

----------


## g3rald

eh.... tot u at range ?

----------


## alvinchan80

> eh.... tot u at range ?


Yeah... But free time.. Hahaha...

----------


## Toxotes

I like "Zorro"! :-)

----------


## alvinchan80

Here are the photos of Black King Kong shrimps..



















Here are the KK hinomaru




As there are not much photos taken for my Wine Red (only 1 in fact.. Haha..) so I shall put them to share with the KK.. Hehe..



Happy Shrimping...

----------


## bennyc

Very impressive "deep blue" blue bolt mama. Intense color. Like your 1st picture of your Black king kong too. (Knowledge on shrimp not high) BKK have blue tint to it? Seems like your BKK is blue and black colored.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Very impressive "deep blue" blue bolt mama. Intense color. Like your 1st picture of your Black king kong too. (Knowledge on shrimp not high) BKK have blue tint to it? Seems like your BKK is blue and black colored.


Thank you for your compliments..

Most of my KK has blue tint on them.. They are considered 'blue based' KK..  :Smile:

----------


## g3rald

> Thank you for your compliments..
> 
> Most of my KK has blue tint on them.. They are considered 'blue based' KK..


bro , 
stop shrimp battery please .
all 'blue black" liao

----------


## alvinchan80

Last category of shrimps taken by my friend..

These are my PRL (Pure Red Line).. Still in the midst of breeding and improving..











This is my favorite mama.. Currently berried, awaiting for all her little babies...


'Why are you looking at me?' Haha..


After this, I think it's time I get for myself a good macro lens to take shrimp photo.. Hahaha..

Happy shrimping...

----------


## reed21

very beautiful shrimps

----------


## alvinchan80

Giving a short update.

Right now the tanks' wall of my recently set up tanks are growing with green algae.. Which is also what I am aiming for.. It's a sign to me that tanks are stable to a certain extend..



The inhabitants of these tanks has been ok and breeding has been going on.. Here are some photos to share..









Hope everyone has a great weekend..
Happy shrimping to all hobbyist..
More updates will follows..

----------


## yongkeat

what is the "aqua tailor x lowkey" board thing for? i`m curious

----------


## alvinchan80

> what is the "aqua tailor x lowkey" board thing for? i`m curious


It's suppose to 'absorb ammonia and heavy metals' in the water.. I did not really go and test how well it works on that issue..

But it is certainly good to use as a platform to take shrimp photos.. Due to its light color, it's better to control white balance using phone camera.. Haha.. So to me, it's more like a photo 'studio'...

----------


## yongkeat

wow where did you get it

----------


## alvinchan80

> wow where did you get it


Mine was from Japan.. Don't think Singapore selling Aquatailor/LowKeys items..  :Smile:

----------


## yongkeat

Cool interested in getting 2 pieces where can i order it, i went to their main website and it seems they only ship in japan...

----------


## alvinchan80

Did some scrapping of front tank glass and feeding them..

Dropped in a couple of food and off they go feeding..




One of the fat fat PBL female posing..

----------


## alvinchan80

These few days has been having quite a heat wave in Singapore...

It has been a 'hot' weekend for me and my family...

Even my shrimp is checking out the readings on the thermometer... LOL

----------


## sfour

beautiful shrimps....

----------


## alvinchan80

> beautiful shrimps....


Thank you..  :Smile:

----------


## yongkeat

your shrimps are ridiculously beautiful...just wow

----------


## alvinchan80

> your shrimps are ridiculously beautiful...just wow


thank you for your compliments...  :Smile:

----------


## Toxotes

It is snowing and freezimg here... I am really looking forward to check out that heat nex week! :-)

----------


## alvinchan80

> It is snowing and freezimg here... I am really looking forward to check out that heat nex week! :-)


I heard its sub-zero temperature over there now... haha... looking forward to your arrival bro... 

By the way, its really warm and humid...

----------


## alvinchan80

So long since I have seen 'shrimp ball' after shifting them to their new tank..

Hope they will grow up nicely.. Happy to see them eating well..



Switched off the lights...


Tank is a little 'dirty'.. Hehe.. Maintenance will be done during the weekend..  :Razz: 





Background with more shrimplets, juveniles and adults 'resting'...


Happy shrimping...

----------


## yiongcs

so so so envious!!  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Knockout:

----------


## alvinchan80

> so so so envious!!


Dont have to be envious bro... just try your best and you will succeed...  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

Update after a long while..

Tidy up my tank, clear up as much brown diatoms as I can in the KK tank..


Trying not to do too much in the tank or stir up the substrate.. Shrimps are all doing well.. So if nothing is wrong, don't mess around.. Haha...

Feeding time...

----------


## huizhong

I see a few mosura bkk! Very beautiful!

----------


## alvinchan80

> I see a few mosura bkk! Very beautiful!


Thanks bro huizhong... Only a couple of pieces per breed out.. Must endure longer.. Haha..

----------


## Toxotes

Just keep it going, bro!

----------


## alvinchan80

There has been many shifting and selective breeding going on from my CRS flowerhead tank..

Initially I placed them in only one tank but right now they are given 3 tanks to shift around.. From breeding tank, juvenile tank and mix tank...

Here are the photo from the juvenile tank.. They are growing well... Percentage of mosura and flowerhead offspring is getting higher..

----------


## huizhong

wa so many! must pay you a visit soon Alvin

----------


## alvinchan80

> wa so many! must pay you a visit soon Alvin


thanks huizhong... not as many as some hobbyist out there.. just trying to breed and improve them even though they are just CRS with no pure genes..

----------


## alvinchan80

This is the video taken when there is a swimming frenzy in my CRS Flowerhead tank.. Inside are mainly juveniles and they seems to be swimming 'happily'...

http://youtu.be/YiaJZSuT8qI

Happy Shrimping to all.. Have a great weekend..

----------


## Senses92

Nice shrimp dude.  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice shrimp dude.


Thanks for the compliments..

Happy shrimping...

----------


## alvinchan80

It has been a trend to keep some fancy pattern shrimps.. Well, I can't resist the temptation and tried a pair of them sometime beginning of the year.. But there has been no results until earlier this week.. Let's hope that these little babies don't let me down...





There are still more of these little fellas around in the tank, 2 of them has stripes like the photo, a couple has 2-3 stripes across the back.. Now just have to wait and be patience about what 'they' grow up to be..

Guess patience is the key to this hobby..

Happy shrimping everyone and have a great weekend...
(Wishing all Mothers a Happy Mother's Day this Sunday too.. - including my mum, my wife, and my female mama shrimps!)

----------


## yongkeat

wow new pattern? what are you gonna name it?

----------


## alvinchan80

> wow new pattern? what are you gonna name it?


Not really new pattern... It's quite commonly seen already...

Lets wait till they are bigger to be sure they are what I think they are... 
It's the first time I tried breeding Tibee, so what pattern they breed out might have different patterns variations, I am not sure until they are bigger...

----------


## alvinchan80

Been quite awhile since I updated these little fellas.. They have grown up well.. Hope to see more of these soon..

Guess they are close to spotted head tibee.. Too many variations of patterns from them.. But let's see how they grow as they are bigger..

----------


## AndyPeh

Can't wait to see updates on this lot!
Keep the beautiful shrimp poison photos rolling.

----------


## barmby

His booth very jammed!!! 











Very white.....

----------


## alvinchan80

sorry to OT in soonhong's thread...

but i cannot resist this... barmby!!! why did you post the one with me rubbing my nose or yawning!!!

----------


## alvinchan80

Spent some time sitting and staring at these 'previously' newborns last night.. 
How they have grown...





Colorations are not very solid.. Still need some time to wait till they are bigger before they are matured before crossing them again for color improvement...

Another 'long' wait..

----------


## Quinn

Do keep us update on their progress. ^.^

----------


## alvinchan80

Been some time since I posted my PRL.. So here are some..



One of my favorite females in this tank.. Still need to improve on her offspring for legs..




Now for my PBL..





This female has just given birth.. Shall wait to see if she has some nice babies..


Happy shrimping everyone and have a great week ahead...

----------


## alvinchan80

Here are some of those previously shown 'baby' Tibee.. They have grown up more now..

First up, one of the mama..


Now, the juveniles...


Looks a little like 'spotted head' Tibee..






A red one with red stripes..


Lastly, white body but red head.. Little spots on the head..


I believe all these which have been bred out in my tank are not of best quality.. Shall wait and see if I can improve them better slowly in time to come..

Happy shrimping...

----------


## alvinchan80

Singapore has been clouded by a thick haze in the last few days... PSI highest exceeding 150 today (if I never see wrongly)..



Eyes has been feeling irritated and getting some headaches.. So I think the best option is to be in my shrimp room and look at my shrimps while doing some culling in the process.. (Excuses to be in an air-conditioned room.. Haha)

(So sorry for the belated photos.. Lol)






To cull or not to cull?  :Razz: 

(Blue faced PBL mama)


(Nice juvenile but black is not strong)

Happy shrimping on a hazy day..

----------


## Ronaldlim

Nice shrimps! Any update of your blue bolt with special
Head pattern?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice shrimps! Any update of your blue bolt with special
> Head pattern?


Thanks for compliments...

That piece of blue bolt never make it pass 1.2cm in size... never gotten to see another piece of that pattern again... *sad*

----------


## Ronaldlim

> Thanks for compliments...
> 
> That piece of blue bolt never make it pass 1.2cm in size... never gotten to see another piece of that pattern again... *sad*


 This piece. Very very nice! Haha. But wasted...

----------


## magpie

Hi Alvin, interesting to see PRL mama shrimp with blue faced.  :Well done:

----------


## alvinchan80

> This piece. Very very nice! Haha. But wasted...


I know.. but its ok... no choice... thats life... at least the rest are doing ok.... when there is death, there is life...  :Razz: 




> Hi Alvin, interesting to see PRL mama shrimp with blue faced.


thanks magpie... its PBL.. hehe... have quite a few of them with blue tint on the face...

----------


## alvinchan80

The air has been getting really bad... Last night alone the PSI has hit more then 300...

(Taken this morning)


But let's not gloom over this.. Cannot avoid and just wait for it to tide over...

Enjoy a few photos which I have taken couple of days back and last night..

(Nice little piece but banded pattern..)


(Food.. Nom nom nom.. Lol)




(Red Nose Shrimp joining the 'fun')






(Lastly a Big fat mama out on stroll)


Happy shrimping everyone.. Drink more water..

----------


## alvinchan80

Hello everyone~

It has been a long weekend and its already Sunday.. Its going to be a start of the week again...

Here is a video of my PRL trying to be Spider-Shrimp.. What he actually did was that he swam to the surface of the water where I have this hatchery net which I placed there for very long (you can tell from the looks of it.. HAHAHA), he climbed up the net and hurdle himself over the net.. Went one round inside and came out.. I only managed to get my phone video ready to capture it on its way out...

So enjoy guys... Hope you guys had a happy weekend and Happy Shrimping always...

----------


## Neocaridina

My shrimps climb too when they find a water current, it's pretty annoying because in my case they go inside my undergravel filter. I ended up covering it.  :Evil:

----------


## alvinchan80

Here to share some of my fancy tigers/tibee...

Here are some photos..








Then I spotted this little fella.... Took a photo And it is a PINTO (after confirming with a friend)... I am overjoyed.. Now just hope he grows up nicely...







Happy shrimping to all and have a good weekend...

----------


## alvinchan80

Every single day since I saw the 'zebra' pinto offspring, the routine upon stepping into my shrimp room will be to find this little fella...

There was a couple of days when I totally cannot find him.. (Visually only of cause..) Decided to leave it to fate.. Then today, while I was scrapping algae off the front glass, I saw him scavenging and he has grown a little... Lets hope he grows up nicely..  :Smile: 







Here are some of my other Fancy Tiger/Tibee... Not of the best colors, but shall see if I can improve them in time to come... There has been some F1 of their 2nd batch with some good colorations and different patterns.. But it's too early to say, only way to wait till bigger in size..











That's all for now.. Have a great weekend guys..

Happy shrimping!!!

----------


## Nec

Nice love it

----------


## alvinchan80

Rainy Monday...
Decided to take some time to post..

It has been awhile since my tibee x tibee cross has given me one little zebra pinto baby.. I have decided to try breeding pinto.. It's not going to be easy without an initial batch to start, will take a longer time to selective breed.. 

After meeting with Mura (Germany) during Aquarama, I have learnt a lot about pinto's patterns.. So decided to try 'Skunk' pinto.. It's a pinto but with a streak of white/bluish line across the top of its head..

Here are some of the photos to share with fellow hobbyist..













Happy shrimping everyone..

----------


## Sam

Pic of my Sakura sitting on a Pennywort

----------


## alvinchan80

> Pic of my Sakura sitting on a Pennywort


Nice shot of your Sakura..  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

Breeding PRL has always been a very fun yet eye straining hobby.. Haha..
Always looking out for the bad coloration or having any undesirable traits on the shrimps and netting them out..

These photos are not of the best photos as they are taken with iPhone (as usual due to laziness.. Haha) it's not doing the shrimps any justification but well.. It's ok.. Haha..







Last but not least, this photo is my normal CRS.. Nice growing colony..



Happy shrimping everyone...

----------


## Navanod

My eyes are very sharp. I can help you net out your shrimps but I get to keep them.

----------


## alvinchan80

> My eyes are very sharp. I can help you net out your shrimps but I get to keep them.


You can come and net but cannot keep them.. Hahahaha...

 :Razz:

----------


## alvinchan80

Firstly, wishing all Muslims friends and hobbyist 'Selamat Hari Raya' (Happy New Year)..

Last weekend I changed the filter wool from my canister (didn't touch the filter wool for past 7 months hahaha).. Flow rate has improved 'drastically' after removal.. Shrimps activity improve too..

Here they come out for their daily stroll and food..





Happy shrimping to all..

----------


## alvinchan80

Yesterday just borrowed a Sony DSLR from a friend and to my surprised, he has a 100mm macro... So I tried taking some photos of my PRLs..

I apologize if my photos are not of very good quality, taking these shots without a tripod or external flash..

Here I go.....















Last but not least, a back photo... It's kind of blurry but seems like a good one to end the post.. Haha.. Kidding.. Will try to take other shrimps as soon as I am available..



Happy shrimping guys... Good night...

----------


## anakkucing

Wow, very nice collections  :Well done:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Wow, very nice collections


Thank you for your compliments..  :Smile:

----------


## AndyPeh

Grats on the new camera, shoot more!

----------


## nicholasliao

Swee la alvin. Everyone waiting to see your shrimpssssss

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## hongxia

> Breeding PRL has always been a very fun yet eye straining hobby.. Haha..


This tank is over populated and is not good for your eyes. I think you need some help.  :Grin:

----------


## Berny

for the picture that hongxia quoted, is that a wall of algae on the left glass? looks pretty smooth and soothing to have it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## David

That is ALOT of shrimps.... :Smile:

----------


## nicholasliao

Thats only one tank guys. He has one room filled with shrimp tanks. There are even shrimps tanks on the floor.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## barmby

That is a room filled with "Yusof Ishak" !!!!

----------


## alvinchan80

> Grats on the new camera, shoot more!


Need to find time now.. Got more to handle other then camera and shrimps.. Haha..




> Swee la alvin. Everyone waiting to see your shrimpssssss


Thanks Nic... Need a lot of time and practice to achieve better shrimps and better photography..




> This tank is over populated and is not good for your eyes. I think you need some help.


Haha.. That tank cleared le... No more so many liao..




> for the picture that hongxia quoted, is that a wall of algae on the left glass? looks pretty smooth and soothing to have it


Yup.. It's a wall of algae..  :Razz: 




> That is ALOT of shrimps....


Thanks David.. After counting I think approximately 400..  :Razz: 




> Thats only one tank guys. He has one room filled with shrimp tanks. There are even shrimps tanks on the floor.


Please don't exaggerate la.. Haha.. I don't have that much tanks compare to some hobbyist in AQ.. 




> That is a room filled with "Yusof Ishak" !!!!


I prefer a room really really filled with 'Yusof Ishak' then one which can swim and die... Hahaha...

Thanks for everyone's kind compliments... Hope I can carry on to share more to all hobbyist..  :Smile: 
Happy shrimping..

----------


## hongxia

> That is a room filled with "Yusof Ishak" !!!!


LOL, some more its blue "Yusof Ishak".  :Grin:

----------


## hongxia

> Thats only one tank guys. He has one room filled with shrimp tanks. There are even shrimps tanks on the floor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


Even tanks on the floor! He has expanded! 

He need a new big house.

----------


## David

Hi everyone ...sorry to be a wet blanket here but with regards to the expansion issue, think its best not to discuss it.

----------


## surfersp

Hey Alvin, do you mind sharing which brands of shrimp foods do u feed ur shrimps with daily ? or do u have a alternating dinner menu for them ?

----------


## Berny

I think moderator needs to visit this thread, first oot, now SMS lingo starts to show up

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Navanod

Rawr!
Surfersp, please refrain from using SMS lingo like "u" "ur", thank you.
Frozenduck, you may wished to report such posts in the future, it'll reach the mods more directly. Thank you.

----------


## surfersp

> Rawr!
> Surfersp, please refrain from using SMS lingo like "u" "ur", thank you.
> Frozenduck, you may wished to report such posts in the future, it'll reach the mods more directly. Thank you.



Noted with thanks!

----------


## alvinchan80

> Even tanks on the floor! He has expanded! 
> 
> He need a new big house.


Bro, don't say that la.. The tank on the floor has been evicted.. No more already.. Haha..




> Hi everyone ...sorry to be a wet blanket here but with regards to the expansion issue, think its best not to discuss it.


I am pretty fine with a little chit chat OT, if the mods don't mind.. Brighten up the thread a little..  :Smile: 




> Hey Alvin, do you mind sharing which brands of shrimp foods do u feed ur shrimps with daily ? or do u have a alternating dinner menu for them ?


I am using quite a number of shrimp food alternately and daily.. Most of my food are LOWKEYS food.. I think total of 5 or 6 types of food.. Hahaha

----------


## alvinchan80

Hello guys...

I have not been taking photos of my Pure Black because it is just so hard to justify them without a good camera and good lens... A friend/buddy/partner is kind enough to lend me his camera and I tried to take some photos..

Please forgive me for photos not being sharp, I am still trying and learning.. Hope I am able to take good pictures soon of these beautiful little critters...

First day of trying and adjusting the settings:


'butt' shot.. Hahaha


Another 'butt' shot...


Taken these a few days later.. Improvements (I hope..)






Really hard to focus without tripod.. (Blur images)


Fat mama shrimp with her belly full of eggs..  :Razz: 


Happy shrimping to everyone...

----------


## Navanod

Nice shrimps...need more lightings though.  :Razz:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice shrimps...need more lightings though.


Thanks bro Nav...
I need flash.. Haha..

----------


## cheetf

Shrimps too black la..absorb all the light. Hahaha

----------


## alvinchan80

> Shrimps too black la..absorb all the light. Hahaha


Haha.. It's my bad photography, bro...

----------


## alvinchan80

It has been long long time since I took photo of my CRS Flowerhead..

Here to share and hope everyone enjoy.. No flash or tripod was used so please forgive me if the photos are not perfect..









And here is one of my Flowerhead offspring.. Still in the progress of breeding more of them..  :Smile: 



Happy shrimping everyone...

----------


## nicholasliao

Solid flowerhead bro. Cant fanthom the cost of owning one.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## alvinchan80

Taking some free time to update on Tibee or Fancy Tiger this time...

Been leaving them to breed and mix...

Here are some of them to show..





One of the babies






Finally, the pintos..

Pinto 'Zebra'




Pinto 'Mosura'






Happy shrimping everyone and have a great weekend...

----------


## alvin235800

The mosura swee la! Poisoning me again....you are a bad guy......

----------


## Dscyth

Pintos are very nice! Are you sure you didn't paint them?

----------


## David

Just out if curiosity...are these shrimps true bloodline?

----------


## alvinchan80

> The mosura swee la! Poisoning me again....you are a bad guy......


Haha..  :Razz: 




> Pintos are very nice! Are you sure you didn't paint them?


Thanks bro..
I also hope I can paint them, then I will have more.... 




> Just out if curiosity...are these shrimps true bloodline?


No David, pintos are not true bloodline.. They wont breed pure, there will be other shrimps in their offspring..
They are like the black King Kong last time.. I believe these pintos are in the midst of stabilizing their genes..

----------


## David

So they are created through selective breeding?

----------


## alvin235800

The pinto zebra damn swee la!!! Put in my tank 2 months. Rent from you! Heihei! Never see it before lei! You hiding it a!

----------


## alvinchan80

> So they are created through selective breeding?


Yes.. Through selective breeding..  :Smile: 
Fun but needs lots of time and tanks.. Lol..




> The pinto zebra damn swee la!!! Put in my tank 2 months. Rent from you! Heihei! Never see it before lei! You hiding it a!


Haha.. Can rent one? Haha..
Don't say I hide it, you come will only focus in 1 tank or maybe 2... Haha..

----------


## Naraki

No wonder i find your photos and name so familiar. Saw your pictures in Shrimps and Plants for freshwater.

Yours shrimps are amazing. Seed shrimp also.  :Razz:  :Razz: . Cheers!

----------


## alvinchan80

> No wonder i find your photos and name so familiar. Saw your pictures in Shrimps and Plants for freshwater.
> 
> Yours shrimps are amazing. Seed shrimp also. . Cheers!


Thank you for your compliments, Naraki...  :Smile: 

I also feel that my seed shrimps are amazing.. Haha.. Do you need some? I have quite a number to spare..  :Razz:

----------


## alvin235800

> Thank you for your compliments, Naraki... 
> 
> I also feel that my seed shrimps are amazing.. Haha.. Do you need some? I have quite a number to spare..


You got time Bo? That is the main issue! Wahahahaha! You need to take care your new baby girl. Lol.

----------


## Naraki

> Thank you for your compliments, Naraki... 
> 
> I also feel that my seed shrimps are amazing.. Haha.. Do you need some? I have quite a number to spare..


Are they PWL?  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Are they PWL?


Hahaha.. They definitely dont look white.. but if you want these seed shrimps, i can give you for free...

----------


## Naraki

> Hahaha.. They definitely dont look white.. but if you want these seed shrimps, i can give you for free...



Haha. Neh. I have alot too. Cheers

----------


## alvinchan80

The recent workload and family commitment is getting quite heavy.. But sitting in the shrimp room after a day of work and stress is very soothing, it is like 'a reboot of the computer' or should I say 'clear all cache' kind of feeling.. Haha..

Sitting in front of the tank looking at shrimps grazing, crawling and swimming around has such a therapeutic effect.. I am sure this kind of feeling is felt by many hobbyist..

Picked up my camera and started to 'camp' in front of the tank to take some photos of my shrimps.. Still no tripod or external flash.. Just keep trying to stable my hands.. Hope everyone don't mind the 'shaky' photos.. Haha..

Sharing some fat mama shrimps for now..







Same mama as above but shading herself from the 'sun' (lights.. Haha)


Now for some young adults..





Here is one of my favorite...


(Paparazzi spotted, he is going into hiding..)


Happy shrimping everyone..

----------


## alvin235800

Swee la! Put a few of them in my new tank!!! Lol!

----------


## barmby

Soon you will lose your friends due to too many selfie ...you know.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Swee la! Put a few of them in my new tank!!! Lol!


haha... you also have la... your tank many many nice ones also....




> Soon you will lose your friends due to too many selfie ...you know.


LOL~~
why lose my friend wor barmby? selfie?

----------


## haywas_35

> Soon you will lose your friends due to too many selfie ...you know.


His selfie (self photograph) has make more friends than you ever know. LOL

----------


## alvinchan80

> His selfie (self photograph) has make more friends than you ever know. LOL


a selfie is a self photograph? haha...

----------


## barmby

Selfie = 自拍

----------


## alvinchan80

> Selfie = 自拍


haha... barmby... i am not a shrimp.....  :Sad: 

ok... i will go and find people to take their photo too...  :Razz: 
(barmby, do you want me to take photo of you? i want to be friend....)

----------


## alvinchan80

Taking a break from the recent hectic work and family commitment.. It has been a long week for me.. 
Rushing work which I have been neglecting due to my newborn..

Spent sometime 'camping' in front my my tanks to take photos of my Pure Black Line.. It has been so long since I have been able to take a decent photo of them.. This time... With a tripod and equipped with the Canon 30D and macro lens... Here I go.. Enjoy and hope you guys don't mind the shabby shots..

Tasting on Lowkeys B18 Power Protein.


Mama taking some shade..


More improvement to go.. Another long way...




That's all for now folks.. Happy shrimping and hope everyone had a fantastic weekend.. Check out my blog for more updates..  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

Hello everyone again...

Tonight to share some of the different variations of shrimps which I have in my Tibee colony.. A small little group of them.. And lastly will show a little surprise from this colony..

Here are some of the mamas...










One of the males...


Now for the babies....




And this is the surprise... (If I am not mistaken, should be a red zebra pinto..)




Alright everyone... Time to catch some zzz.. 

Happy shrimping...

----------


## alvinchan80

Not been updating this thread for some time..
So sorry.. So here I go, hope everyone enjoy..









There are some nice shrimps with good 'sexy looking' legs.. But their body need to improve.. More time.. More time..





Here are other photos that shrimp on plant...




Well, that's all folks..

Happy shrimping..

----------


## Toxotes

Nice ones, Alvin bro! :-)

----------


## alvinchan80

Long time since I have some time to carry on my thread.. (Some of the friends here know why.. Hehe)

Today to share some photos of Pintos (Spotted Head).. Not many photos, hope everyone don't mind.. Enjoy..



(This photo was taken by a friend and sent to me from my tank..)




Will find more time to share more shrimp photos here..
Happy shrimping guys have a great New Year..

----------


## memzsa

[QUOTE=alvinchan80;[/QUOTE]

Amazing and beautiful shrimps..

----------


## nicholasliao

Always looking good bro

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## alvinchan80

Hello fellow hobbyist...

I want to share a very nice and beautiful shrimp here which i am keeping... (but its not freshwater..)

Harlequin Clown Shrimp






Happy Shrimping~~~

----------


## godprint

Very nice le... 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

----------


## nicholasliao

Wah Bro. Diversification

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

Alvin conquering all shrimps. hahaha

----------


## barmby

It's an eye opener , at least for myself (mountain tortoise)

----------


## SunDragon

Looks like some kind of orchid flowers. Very Nice :Well done:

----------


## Senses92

Eye opener indeed. I have never this kind of shrimp before. Alvin, tell me you are breeding it..

----------


## alvinchan80

> Eye opener indeed. I have never this kind of shrimp before. Alvin, tell me you are breeding it..


Not easy to breed them due to the size of their offspring.. Like plankton.. Haha...

But beautiful to look at.. Especially if the pair are bonded, they move together no matter where the other go, one follows...

----------


## dabaixiang

So cute eh

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## alvinchan80

Hello all!!

Here wishing all fellow hobbyist a very Happy and prosperous Chinese New Year, 'Gong Xi Fa Cai'..

Fancy Tiger (Tibee)










Pinto








Lastly, wishing all hobbyist to have a wonderful 'horse' year... May all your wishes come through...

----------


## alvinchan80

It has been a long time since I have posted.. 

Here to share some photos..

Pure Red Line:










Red Pinto:




Unique pieces (hybrid):






Thank you all..  :Smile:

----------

